# boiler vokera mynute 15 he ,the pressure gauge is reading just above 0.



## frank1 (5 Jan 2011)

hi i have a  boiler vokera  mynute 15 he ,the pressure gauge is reading just above 0 should be between 0.5 and 1 bar when cool. there is a feed from hot tank to increase pressure but when i turn the vale on to let water in it is not filling checked tank in attic and its full the boiler is working but am afraid of causing damage wth low pressure any advice wld be appriceated

thanks frank


----------



## DGOBS (6 Jan 2011)

your are on what is termed here 'a semi sealed system' an Irish invention!!
in other words your on a low pressure system, you could get your plumber to seal it for you (not a big job) the pressure it to 1-1.5 bar when cold


----------

